# Which orc general to take?



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

I'm wanting to start a new orc army, and am wandering which general to take?
Im ruling out azhag (too expensive), and all goblin models (want to avoid using goblins, going for an elite army).
So as far as i know, that leaves me with grimgor and gorbad?
But who to go for? models are no problem, i already have grimgor and fancy making a plastic gorbad for a small project. But who is better?
Any help much apreciated!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Grimgor. Point for Point, the best combat character, even more than Archaon.


----------



## Flem (Feb 11, 2011)

Grimgor without a doubt, in combat he's a monster to face.
Plus when ironclaw starts taking wounds your Ld range gets halved so it wouldn't be that usefull.

The alternative is to build your own Black orc warboss as they can be a little more ressilient then Grimgor or Gorbad but will be less of combat menace.

Flem,


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Thankyou very much  grimgor it is. Ill get repaintingnhim soon enough


----------

